# Is my application successful?



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

I just saw on the immigration website the following status "decision successful". Does this mean that my residency application is through? Can anyone of you who have been through this stage advise me??

It would be a dream cone through if it is!!


----------



## suslik (Jul 20, 2012)

temasek said:


> I just saw on the immigration website the following status "decision successful". Does this mean that my residency application is through? Can anyone of you who have been through this stage advise me??
> 
> It would be a dream cone through if it is!!


Congratulations!

When I was applying for residency, then from that little "Decision successful" note it took 2 or 3 weeks - don't remember exactly - until Immigration NZ sent us the papers. And it was so. so. so. good to see those two little words.

Welcome to New Zealand!


----------



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

Really?! Doing a happy dance!! 

Thank God!!!


----------

